# interchangability



## kumosaru (Jan 23, 2012)

if i start off with bachmann will i be limited to only their products? are all HO scale products interchangable?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep 99% of all HO products are interchangeable!


----------



## kumosaru (Jan 23, 2012)

ok good - That will help. I was hoping so but found some information online that seemed to differ. always good to check with those in the know. thanks again


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I forgot the one major exception to all HO works is Marklin which is HO AC power three rail, It's mostly found in European areas.


----------



## Joe Fullager (Jan 22, 2012)

Basically what he said, but when I first bought a bunch of 2nd hand rolling stock from different places. Turns out they had several different kinds of couplers that wouldn't work together... Just something to keep in mind I guess.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Even if the couplers are different that does not mean the locos are useless... You can either make an adaptor car or change the horn hooks to knuckles.

Massey


----------



## Joe Fullager (Jan 22, 2012)

Of course.

I was just slightly peeved when I had to order a bunch of couplers is all. Was just trying to be helpfull.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

its all good Joe but we have had people come here that did not know that the couplers could be changed. I offered the advise more to them! You only have a few posts but dont seem to be the type that is so lost that you could not figure that out.

Massey


----------

